# [Q] Parameters for Google's CTS test(s)?



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm trying to run Google's Compatibility Test Suite v2.3

Anyone know what command line argument(s) I should pass to the "startcts" script to launch it?

$ bash
/android-cts/tools[2]$ ./startcts
java -Xmx512M -cp ./../tools/cts.jar;./../tools/ddmlib-prebuilt.jar;./../tools/junit.jar;./../tools/hosttestlib.jar com.android.cts.TestHost ./../repository/host_config.xml
Android CTS version 2.3_r13

CTS_ERROR >>> Error while parsing cts config file
java.lang.StringIndexOutOfBoundsException: String index out of range: -1

I've already done the following to push the deviceadmin apk to my device and given it permissions:

adb install -r /android-cts/repository/testcases/CtsDeviceAdmin.apk

Thanks!

Sent from my unrooted DroidX using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://testdroid.com/tech/44/using-androids-compatibility-test-suite


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks yarly! Those options helped me get started.
I had to use cygwin (under Windows) which made things a little different, but I found this link where someone had done it by making some changes in the startcts script: http://stackoverflow.com/a/8471698

Sent from my unrooted DroidX using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

From my experience using cygwin, Windows java does not always play nice with Android (mainly previous issues using the NDK). Good you found a workaround though.


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

The newer versions of the Android SDK (ICS) appear to require Ubuntu. Has anyone managed to get it to work under Redhat (or derivative)?

Sent from my unrooted DroidX using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Natey2 said:


> The newer versions of the Android SDK (ICS) appear to require Ubuntu. Has anyone managed to get it to work under Redhat (or derivative)?
> 
> Sent from my unrooted DroidX using Tapatalk


Requires linux for what in particular? You can build apps just fine in Windows, just can't compile something like a kernel or the source.


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

I am trying to compile the Google Compatibility Test Suite for Android 4.0 to see how close my generic tablet running ICS 4.0.3 complies with Google's standard.
The setup instructions requires installation of the latest SDK and tools, and instructions there indicate Ubuntu.
Ref: http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html

Sent from my unrooted DroidX using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Natey2 said:


> I am trying to compile the Google Compatibility Test Suite for Android 4.0 to see how close my generic tablet running ICS 4.0.3 complies with Google's standard.
> The setup instructions requires installation of the latest SDK and tools, and instructions there indicate Ubuntu.
> Ref: http://source.androi...itializing.html
> 
> Sent from my unrooted DroidX using Tapatalk


Ah, okay, yeah in that case it might require linux or enough headaches it's worth doing it in linux instead. I haven't used RH in ages, normally do everything in debian, but if you run into errors, there is a source compiling thread about RH/Fedora somewhere around here that probably has similar requirements to set up.


----------

